# Betta Fish with Tiger Barb & Green Scat Fish



## mhamidh (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a male normal size betta fish in a bowl and 4 tiger barbs and 2 green scats in a large tank of 40-45 liters
Could anyone say if I leave the betta to the other fishes in the tank, it would harm the tiger barbs or scat.........other wise does tiger harm the betta?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am pretty sure tiger barbs will at least pick on him. I have heard of females but to me I wouldn't even risk that.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

No don't put them toghthter your asking for trouble!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely not a good idea. Firstly, since tiger barbs are nippy, especially when they aren't in a school of 8 or more, they would destroy your betta. Secondly, that tank is massively overstocked. You don't want to be adding another fish in there.


----------

